# Help Needed - Rewire Rikon 10-326 from 115-230v



## bjudt

Hi all.

I notice that a number of Lumberjocks own the Rikon model bandsaws.

I need help figuring our how to rewire my Rikon 10-326 from 115-230v. 
I have studied the rewire chart that is attached to the motor, but I am still uncertain as to what the instructions are indicating.

At 115 volts this machine draws too much power, and I cannot use the same circuit for my dust collector.
BTW, I have ample 230V outlets in my shop.

Is there anyone in this group that can assist me... perhaps with a photo or two of this same machine rewired to 240 volt. It would surely be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,


Bill
Saskatoon, SK, Canada
[email protected]


----------



## MrUnix

post a picture of the wiring diagram on the motor.

Edit: Just checked your manual - have you read it? Here is what it says about switching from 120 to 240v (Page 23):










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## rwe2156

Take the cover off and post a pic of the wire configuration.


----------

